# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Recesso socio s.a.s

## alepower

Salve sono il Socio accomandatario si una s.a.s ora per problemi famigliari il mio socio vuole uscire dalla società quote 50-50. Che diritti ha? La società è in fase di avviamento,proprietaria di immobili da ultimare con svariati lavori da effettuare e spese,con un bel mutuo ad aiutare.
Noi soci abbiamo messo dei liquidi per avviare l'attività,le quote sociali sono5000 euro, in banca ci sono dei liquidi ma sono impegnati dalle imminenti fatture in arrivo e ci eravamo impegnati a non uscire.
Ora io sono disposto a farlo uscire ma non posso sbilanciarmi economicamente inquanto la società non ha rendita.
Dal contratto notarile è stabilito:
"al socio uscente verrà liquidata la quota di partecipazione tenuto conto della situazione patrimoniale della società e degli utili maturati o delle perdite sofferte fino alla data in cui si è verificato l'evento"
Significa la quota sociale siccome non abbiamo avuto guadagni?
Se lui non accettasse ma non compierebbe più i compiti di partecipazione relativi alla società si potrebbe farlo uscire?
grazie mille dell'aiuto

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il contratto societario, da te citato, e che non fa altro che ripetere quanto previsto dal codice civile, è fin troppo chiaro. Al socio spetta il 50% del valore della società. 
Il recesso è un atto che acquista valore al momento in cui viene manifestato (anche con una semplice raccomandata): da quel momento il socio restante deve liquidargli il valore dela sua quota, ossia, appunto, il 50% del valore attuale dela società. Se non lo fa, il socio recedente ha diritto di pretenderlo, a meno che non acconsenta ad aspettare il tempo richiesto dal socio rimanente.
Inoltre, e poer inciso, ricordo che il socio rimanente deve ricostituire la pluralità dei soci (ossia si deve trovare un altro socio), altrimenti la sas si trasformerà in impresa individuale a tutti gli effetti.

----------


## alepower

Grazie per la spiegazione ma allora mel mio caso la società vale -300mila euro io liquidandolo mi prendo la parte del suo mutuo, dato che anche vendendo tutto nell'attuale stato forse si arriverebbe a 0 o meno, non vedo altre soluzioni o sto sbagliando valutazione.
Per il secondo punto c'è qualche inconveniente a trasformarsi in impresa individuale da s.a.s.
Grazie

----------


## robil

> Grazie per la spiegazione ma allora mel mio caso la società vale -300mila euro io liquidandolo mi prendo la parte del suo mutuo, dato che anche vendendo tutto nell'attuale stato forse si arriverebbe a 0 o meno, non vedo altre soluzioni o sto sbagliando valutazione.
> Per il secondo punto c'è qualche inconveniente a trasformarsi in impresa individuale da s.a.s.
> Grazie

  Il calcolo del valore della società può avvenire secondo diversi criteri. In linea di massima e semplificando notevolemente dovete tenere conto del valorere del patrimonio netto (quindi alle attività immobiliari, banche, crediti, decurterete il valore dei debiti , mutui etc..) A questo valore netto inoltre aggiungerete eventuali valori di avviamamente (semprechè si sia formato un avviamento - ossia la capacità dell'impresa di attrarre clienti) e eventuali prospettive di reddito (esempio contratti preliminari gia conclusi, previsioni di incassi). Nelle società di modeste dimensioni in genere si giunge a una autovalutazione da parte dei soci in base alle informazioni di cui dispongono. Ma di certo il valore non è dato unicamente dal totale attivo (immobile conto corrente etc)

----------

